# NFC Sensor an Wago PFC200?



## chrisdutz (12 April 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mein Fischertechnik Hochregal-Lager Modell mit einer Wago PFC200 zu automatisieren. Ich nutze Codesys um die Steuerung zu programmieren.

Hier würde ich gerne einen NFC Reader nachrüsten und die Holz-Chips unten mit einem NFC Sticker versehen. 

Da ich gerne das SPS Programm so aufgebaut hätte, dass es ohne separaten PC arbeitet, stellt sich mir nun die Frage, wie ich am besten einen NFC Reader an meine Steuerung angeschlossen bekomme. 

Ich hatte hier an ein RS232 Modul gedacht (https://www.minova-rfid.de/mcrn1l-oem-rfid-modul-uart.html). 

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, kann ich dieses Modul einfach an die vorhandene RS232/458 Schnittstelle hängen und diese dann im Codesys aus meinem SPS Programm abfragen, oder müsste ich dazu so etwas wie das https://www.wago.com/global/i-o-systems/rs-232-485-serial-interface/p/750-652 verwenden? Oder geht das vielleicht sogar überhaupt nicht. Ich würde nur ungerne ein zusätzliches System in's spiel bringen.

Oder gibt's gar eine bessere Lösung? 

Ich bin eher ein klassischer IT-ler und fange gerade erst an mit der SPS Programmierung, also bitte habt Verständnis falls das eine blöde Frage war.

Chris


----------



## KLM (12 April 2021)

Moin, eine serielle Schnittstelle als IO-Klemme (750-652) oder on-board (z.B. 750-8212) kann recht frei konfiguriert werden und passt wahrscheinlich zu deinem Reader. Vorausgesetzt der Reader (Typ?) hat auch eine serielle Schnittstelle. Der eigentliche Aufwand dürfte sein, den Datenstream umzusetzen, also das verwendete Protokoll (irgend ein Standard?) zu implementieren. Die zu den seriellen Schnittstellen gehörenden Bibliotheksbausteine konfigurieren die den Port (Baudrate, Parität, ect.) und haben einen Ausgangs- und Eingangspuffer, denn Du bei einem proprietären Protokoll entsprechend beschreiben bzw. auswerten musst. Ist im Aufwand meist Überschaubar, wenn man mal ein Bsp. gesehen hat und das Protokoll nicht übermäßig komplex ist. Wenn es ein Standard-Protokoll (z.B. Modbus RTU) verwendet, hast Du fast keinen Aufwand, weil Du auf fertige Konfiguratoren oder Bibliotheksbausteine zurückgreifen kannst.


----------



## chrisdutz (12 April 2021)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Infos.

Ich bin noch überhaupt nicht auf einen bestimmten reader fixiert. Ich hatte nur gesehen, dass es im Grunde nur RS232, Netzwerk oder USB gibt. Da hätte ich erwartet, dass RS232 vermutlich das einfachste/billigste wäre (wenn ich nicht auch noch die 750-652 kaufen muss). Nur war ich mir nicht sicher ob ich im Codesys so einfach die on-board RS232 nehmen kann und da ein beliebiges Protokoll drüber fahren kann. Das klingt aber so als wäre das machbar. 

Wenn es hier andere Optionen gibt, wäre ich auch dankbar für Hinweise ... noch ist nichts gekauft oder entschieden ... außer der SPS halt ... die ist schon da. 

Soweit ich das bisher gesehen habe, ist das "Protokoll" bei den RS232 eher simpel (Ich glaube selbst die USB teile sind im grunde nur ein USB mit integriertem RS232 Adapter). Es werden die Daten auf einem erkannten NFC Token ausgelesen und Raw über die Leitung geschickt und mit "\0" abgeschlossen. Allerdings kann das von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich sein.

Viele Grüße,
      Chris


----------



## KLM (12 April 2021)

Wenn Du einen Controller mit on-board RS hast, dann brauchst Du keine zusätzliche Hardware. Mit der kannst Du das gleiche machen, wie mit einer RS Klemme. Wenn Dein Controller keine on-board RS hat, dann ist ggf. Ethernet die preislich bessere Variante. In CS2.3 und e!C gibt es Bibliotheken mit UDP oder TCP Clients und Servern, auf die Du proprietäre Protokolle Aufsetzen kannst - fast das gleiche in grün, wie bei einem RS Interface. Geht aber auch mit HTTP Get oder was auch immer der Reader anbietet. Bei einem NFC Reader kann ich aber nicht helfen, damit habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet. USB scheidet aber ohne zusätzliche Wandler aus, weil die Pegel nicht passen.


----------



## chrisdutz (13 April 2021)

Also ich habe mal geschaut ... Ich habe einen controller, bei dem der RS232/458 schon an board ist. Insofern würde das wohl ohne extra-kosten gehen. Ich habe auch mal geschaut, was die Ethernet-Basierten Modelle kosten und diese sind zum einen erheblich teurer und auch Größer ... ich will den Sensor in meiner Fischertechnik Fabrik einbauen und da sind die Ethernet Modelle etwas klobig. Ich glaube da passt so ein RS232 developer/experimentier-board besser.

Aber schon mal vielen dank für die Info, dass ich die RS232 Schnittstelle aus Codesys direkt ansprechen kann. Ich denke ich werde daher diesen weg gehen.


----------

